
Why speech will replace touch as smart devices’ primary input - ozh
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2013/12/18/give-voice-apps-speech-will-replace-touch-smart-devices-primary-input/#!qc373
======
astaire
I agree that good speech recognition will be one of the biggest advances of
the next five years, and that many people will want to use voice as their
primary input. But most people do not want to have to overhear other people
talk to their devices. Look at how resistant people have been to permit cell
access on subways and planes. Think of a public place where many people use
mobile devices. Now imagine that place with all those people talking to their
phones

